# BBQ Slogans



## Bratty1

*Hi ..first I'm new to this so i hope I don't mess up...lol...I need help with a catchy slogan for our BBQ team   DocHubbard's BBQ... Any ideas?*


----------



## QSis

Take 2 ribs and call me in the morning.

Lee


----------



## oldcampcook

Hubbard's Cupboard?   or Old Mother Hubbard's Cupboard?


----------



## GrillingFool

Just what the doctor ordered

Doc Hubbard's BBQ Cupboard


----------



## Uncle Bob

QSis said:
			
		

> Take 2 ribs and call me in the morning.
> 
> Lee


 
Perfect!!!! Miss Lee!


----------



## Jeekinz

Doc Hubbard's Barbecue Crew.

................Q Crew.


----------



## jpmcgrew

Stick to your ribs at Doc Hubbards


----------



## keltin

Our Q, the prescription for your hunger.
 
BBQ that is Doctor recommended.
 
Smoked to perfection according to Doctor’s orders.


----------



## Bratty1

YA'LL ARE AWESOME!!!!! fULL OF GREAT IDEAS ...tHE LONGER WE THOUGHT THE MORE BLANKS WE DREW....SO THANK YOU ONE AND ALL!...BTW...LOL..THIS IS OLD MOTHER HUBBARD...(laffin)


----------



## Katie H

All of the ones offered are good, but IMO your slogan should be short and snappy.  Kind of roll off one's tongue.  Having said that, I haven't come up with a solution.  Just thought I'd offer my input.


----------



## AllenOK

Take this Pork and Shove it!


----------



## Renee Attili

Doc Hubbards "Operation BBQ"


----------



## Chipotle Tom

Doc Hubbard's BBQ
Better Living Through Smoked Meat


----------

